# 361° Conference - "Architecture of Purpose": 6th-8th March [email protected] Nehru Centre, Worli, Mumbai



## iabedt.sharmila (Feb 12, 2013)

Over five editions, 361° has aimed to create a truly relevant dialogue on architecture. In this edition, the conference plans once again to host individuals who lead the thought and practice of architecture and as an extension - design in the world. 

The sixth edition of 361° Conference is planned for 6th-8th March 2013 @ Nehru Centre, Worli, Mumbai. At an entirely new venue this year, the conference will explore the theme ‘Architecture of Purpose’ with lectures, presentations and discussions. The 361° Exhibition of Projects on interpretation of ‘Sustainability’ in the Indian context is also being curated concurrently. 

Icon Lectures
Peter Zumthor, Atelier Zumthor, Switzerland
Dr Doshi in conversation with Peter Zumthor

Charles Correa, Charles Correa & Associates, India
Neelkanth Chhaya in conversation with Charles Correa

Peter Rich, Peter Rich Architects, Africa
Christopher Charles Benninger in conversation with Peter Rich

Speakers
Jenni Reuter, Hollmén Reuter Sandman Architects, Finland 
Fernando Menis, Menis Arquitectos, Spain 
Helene Binet, Photographer, London 
Ambrish Arora, Lotus Praxis, India 
Pradeep Kodikara, Pradeep Kodikara Architects, Sri Lanka 
Soumitro Ghosh, Mathew + Ghosh, India 
Manuel Clavel Rojo, Clavel Architectos, Spain 
Sandeep Khosla, Khosla Associates, India
Kevin Low, Small Projects, Malaysia 
Li Xiaodong, Atelier Li Xiadong, China 
Palinda Kannangara, Palinda Kannangara Architects, Sri Lanka 
Sean Godsell, SGA, Australia 
Graham Morrison, Allies & Morrison, London

Registrations Closing Soon! For registration queries, please contact [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## iabedt.sharmila (Feb 12, 2013)

Visit the site http://www.361degrees.net.in/


----------



## rik0017 (Feb 22, 2016)

What's about a new edition of 361º?


----------

